# Sublime Skomer Puffins



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Headed over to the fantastic island of Skomer for another of my photographic workshops today. The sea crossing was quite choppy and we had a lot of cloud cover which in turn helped give some really nice un-contrasty scenes for a change. Anyone who is aware of Skomer Island, it's famous for its colony of Puffins among many other things. I never tire of photographing these little guys, they cheer you up just looking at them! Every pose they make oozes character which makes them a joy to photograph. Especially this time of year as they're bringing back beaks full of sand eels to feed the chicks.

#1









#2









#3









#4









#5









#6









5D Mark III & 300mm f/2.8L IS

cheers,
drew


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Whitebait for starters!!

great shots mate


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

First pic is just wow!!!


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Pic #6 for me. Fantastic.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning shots as always


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I want #5 on my wall. 

Fantastic.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Brazo said:


> Whitebait for starters!!
> 
> great shots mate





Wout_RS said:


> First pic is just wow!!!





Bustanut said:


> Pic #6 for me. Fantastic.





Derekh929 said:


> Stunning shots as always


thanks everyone! :thumb:



Gruffs said:


> I want #5 on my wall.
> 
> Fantastic.


Cheers! Prints/canvas always available http://drewbuckleyphotography.com/puffin-fully-loaded/ 

drew


----------



## teamdirtydog (Jun 17, 2012)

WOW lovely shots


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Gruffs said:


> I want #5 on my wall.
> 
> Fantastic.


+1 , Superb pics as always


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Great shots, as per
Love #4


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks chaps - just noticed #5's moving up page 1 on 500px, chuffed!


----------



## coljshanks (Feb 7, 2010)

number 5 is awesome..........


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Hard to pick a winner- they are all pretty awesome mate - great work.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

buckas said:


>


"Sorry bud, auditions for Happy Feet 3 are closed."



buckas said:


>


"Thanks, but even if I accepted your bride, the auditions are still over."
"Try Britain's Got Talent - if a Hungarian act can win, then there's no reason why a Puffin can't!


----------

